# beach sharkin 8-16 pictures



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

here are the pics from the sharkin 8-16-08 


























































































































































i had a awesome time thank you everybody! fish on!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics - that was a big crowd.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:doh:doh damn i should have came....it was raining here though:doh glad yall had a good time...

hey thanks to whomever kept Clay from catching fire:letsdrink


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

whats that machine?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Does that Bazooka require a 2 week waiting period? Looked like an interesting time out at that the beach with some drunkin,bait shootin from a cannon,shark killin ******* madness! Damn,may have to make the next one. Thats my kind of crowd,except for the shark killin thing! :letsdrink


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a lot of drinking and eating. What happened to the sharking?


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheres all the shark nuggets?????? I am glad to see Clay is staying away for the grill flames!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man it was a blast out there1 That bait launcher is insane too! Had a great time, thanx for puttin it together Konz!

And bluffman and NInja....I stayed far away from the grill!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

OK.... You had me at bait launcher!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (8/23/2008)*Man it was a blast out there1 That bait launcher is insane too! Had a great time, thanx for puttin it together Konz!
> 
> And bluffman and NInja....I stayed far away from the grill!


Who invented the bait launcher? You ought to show it to the Fire Rescue guys and I bet they will pay cash for one if you could load it with a neon colored floatable rope for helping with the water rescues! That thing is awesome! I miss all the fun. Looks like you guys know how to have a good time fishing! Rock n' Roll!


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

How far does that shoot the bait?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics!!!! Thanks for the pics of the bait launcher...:clap


----------

